# Burton Step-on



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

to me it's worth it,although i bought my bindings from someone on this forum for less than the original price.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I think it's great if your foot fits burton boots and you value the convenience of stepping on over other considerations. I can't offer first hand experience with them, because burton boots aren't the best fit on my foot and I like old school bindings anyway. I could see them being awesome for those with mobility issues or for those without a ton of previous experience with traditional bindings.


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

I think the step ons are rad! It’s so nice to ride off the chair and step on and not stop. Taking the back foot out is about the same maybe a little faster than straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

They're good bindings but IMO they're no better than a good set of traditional bindings with responsive boots. 

"Worth" is different for everyone and depends on your needs, your means and the fit. I think it's DC that is making Step-On compatible boots this season or next...can't remember...so you'll have at least one choice other than Burton boots.

The big positives were the lightning quick response on toe-side turns and how quickly I could get going once off the lift.

On the down side, I disliked having to transfer bindings from board-to-board. At the time when I tried the Step-Ons (when they were first released) you couldn't buy the bindings separately. You could only buy them as a bundle with Step-On boots. The only reasonable option for using them on multiple boards, then, was to move them from one board to another. That's changed, now, and Burton does allow you to buy the bindings separately from the boots so that you can mount bindings on multiple boards and use your one set of boots. That's still not enough of a draw for me, though. I'm quite happy with traditional bindings and boots.


----------



## Astarxy (Jan 19, 2020)

I am asking for a 7 yr old who is tired of binding on and off all the time. ?☺


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Flow bindings with the rear entry are worth looking at as well. They can get bad reviews largely from people not setting them up correctly. If they aren't set up right, there's too much tension on the latch and it's hard for children to do on their own. This isn't a problem if they are set up to the boot properly. Then you just kick your foot in and slap the back up. Use any boots you want, and they will allow for growing up through boot sizes better.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

It's a pricey option for a youngster who will outgrow them quickly.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

First day on a set, got a good deal on a barely used setup or I wouldn't have purchased them, they feel good, don't dislike them, I can carve low like usual, this hill is only 300ish feet so definitely a good idea for the Midwest, response feels snappier instead of flexy, will keep them for going local.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I've always gone with Flows. I've talked with two people on my hill who had the new Step Ons. One had them and absolutely hated them because snow kept getting stuck under the foot and under the rubber foot padding. He had trouble locking them in. I talked to another person who just got them after moving on from Flows and he said he liked them more than the Flows. 

It really depends on where you ride. On smaller hills, like in the Midwest, I think fast entry is mandatory. Especially if you're having trouble putting traditional bindings on while standing up. On an actual mountain, I don't think these quick methods of getting on the board are worth it. My hill is barely 400 feet, it takes about a minute to do a run when I'm riding hard, sometimes I can go quicker than that. In just an hour I'm in and out of my bindings a lot. Run is only .3 miles long. Now imagine you're in a place where a run is a mile or two long, or even longer. It's not worth it. 

The only thing I see that really bothers me the most about the step ons is that your boot is entirely responsible for handling your weight. With any other kinds of bindings, you have straps going over your foot and those take most of the force. Step ons, there are no straps, so the boot itself is handling all the force. I assume the boots are made to be more durable, but you're still pulling on the boots when you'd normally be pulling on straps, when you do things like turn. 

Slovenia looks like it has some medium-size mountains. Looking I see Krvavec is a 1700ft mountain, which isn't too bad. I personally wouldn't get one for a hill that size, and would stick with traditional bindings. There are a lot more options, they are easier to fix and maintain, too. I find on my flows that the highback develops play after a year or two of heavy riding (usually 100 to 180 runs per week) and I don't know of a way to fix them properly.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

It's all preference, i still have my flows(Fuse GT hybrid) on my swallowtail and i ride/carve that board as much as i do with my warpig with step-on. Though i've only seen 2 people on my home mountain and spoke to one of them and he loves his. The person you spoke to that have issues sounds like he has no idea about bindings. Our mountain out here range around 9000 -11000 ft high so its no hill. To me,i don't rush to strap in/lock in when i get off the chairlift, but if i need to i could real quick (both bindings).

The advantage of the step-on is the easiness of locking in without bending down,getting the second click (after riding more) gets easier. The other plus i noticed with the step-on binding is that i can actually relax my tightness on my boots in regards of heel lift. I'm not saying that its loose but just enough tightness, The heel clip/latch eliminates the flex you get on straps when you go toeside turns,the response is instant on the step-on. The re-positioning of the release lever from outside to inside was also a plus for us having lower back issues.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Two days on step on system and I actually like them a lot, slight slight numb pain on my pinky toe, will try to to fix this with some foam, but definitely going to keep them and now possibly thinking of using them on my CO trip next weekend. The look on people face as I stop next to them, put my rear foot in, give them the fonze double gun point and ride away is priceless. 
Im trying not to get yelled at by the mods so all I will say about flows is they are an acquired taste and are only for certain people. I had a set of flow nx2 rs and got rid of them after 3 days.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Does it take time to get used to them? Or is it pretty seamless to put your foot in and take it out?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

djsaad1 said:


> Does it take time to get used to them? Or is it pretty seamless to put your foot in and take it out?


within the end of the day i had it down, I normally do not rush stepping on so just take your time. Check some of the videos on how to 's and tips.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Its kinda funny, after two days, getting into them is super easy, but getting out...its very awkward for me so far, have to come to a complete stop, lift ur heel up, hold that and slide ur foot forward off the side mounts. im sure i will get faster as i use them more, but man it is weird lol


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

Like a lot of people have mentioned, they're worth it to me b/c of my location and usual group I'm with. Our runs aren't very long, and I'm usually with skiers, so I like using these. It took me just a few runs to get used to them, and they really respond fast. If most of my riding was on bigger mountains I wouldn't really care about getting these (but now that I have them I would probably still use them in that situation also).


----------



## shid0 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's worth it, love the response..


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I am on my first full season of snow boarding, having transitioned from skiing in order to have a new challenge. Part of the reason I decided to switch was Step On bindings. For me they make the world of difference in terms of convenience when getting off the ski-lift and Stepping On. The only real downside for me compared to normal bindings is that getting out of the bindings can be a little more awkward sometimes due to needing to twist your foot.

I’m fortunate to have Step On shaped feet so have no problems with the fit of the boots, but as with anything you’ll find different views and some people will love them, some people will hate them and many people will not have even tried them.

I’m up to 25 days on my Swath Step Ons for this season, and have no regrets at all.

TheSalamander


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

there was a youtube link on how to properly twist the boot out to avoid wearing out the toe clips or hooks on the binding, because someone made a comment about it. It shows the you are suppose to lift heel,turn heel inward to release the boot. It maybe awkward as mentioned by Salamander but the more you ride the easier it gets. The good part about the binding is the release lever staying up once you pull up, there was some youtube clips about this bindings that the reviewer mentioned you have to hold on to the lever to release your boot?...nope.The downside for me... is to remember your pant leg is clip on before you step on. I had the "oh shit" moment once but i was lucky i was able to pull my pant leg off the heel latch. The best thing about the heel clip on the boots...it prevents the bottom of your pants from dragging on mud when walking to and from the parking lot


----------



## GoncaDo (Jan 24, 2020)

I generally ride together with my husband, who is a skier. I hated to do straps when he was already off skiing. I love the bindings, they actually make me feel good and safe, no difference than straps. But as everyone has said Burton boots are not for everyone, not for me, I am trying to make peace with. Another downside I am having with Step -On s is not being able to step on down slopes. But you really rarely need to do it. I am yet not that comfortable to step on when I am on move, I have to stop to do it  Overall, I am still happy with them. By the way, I have never seen someone else wearing them ?


----------

